# crusty green eye pygmy goat



## Tindi (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi there
I have two pygmy goats approx five months old. One I noticed last night had a slight green discharge from her one nostril. This morning she looked fine...I thought. Tonight when I went out her eye had green crusties around it and her nose on the same side has some discharge. She is eating and drinking and her poops & temp are fine. I cleaned her eye and when I took her for a walk she is acting normal and grazed fine. So I am wondering if I should be buying something to put in her eye or just continue cleaning it as needed? Any advice appreciated cause I am new to goats and I don't want her to get sicker.
PS the male is fine


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome!

I'm not one who will use a systematic antibiotic (injection) unless the goat has a temp and theres cause for infection so I will say that since her temp is normal... should be at 101.5 - 103.... I'd just wipe her eye with a soft damp cloth and watch her nose for any changes in mucous, the slight greenish color you mention is a sign of an upper respiratory infection and most often it is best to start on an antibiotic injection course to knock it out before it gets worse.


----------



## Tindi (Jul 11, 2012)

Thank you for the reply. I don't have antibiotics on hand at all so I will get some tomorrow at the TSC store. I have syringes but what antibiotics should I buy and what size needle?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've only ever used Pen G by DurVet... the dose is 1cc per 20lbs once a day for 5 days, you'll need to get an 18 gauge needle to draw the med out of the bottle as it is quite thick and then use a 20x1/2 to inject, IM is best for faster absorption but Sub Q in the skin of the neck or spine area works too.

Most use LA200 or it's generic equivalet which TSC also carries...don't know the dose right off for that but there is Medicine doseages in the Goat Sense 101 section


----------



## Tindi (Jul 11, 2012)

You have been so helpful thank you! I will pick up the meds today so I have them onhand. You know I think I bought everything else except antibiotics! I checked her as soon as it was light enough this morning and her eye and nose are clear, strange. The temperature change here has been crazy lately.


----------

